# Bike rental in Bay area



## DMH1721 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello,
My GF lives in the bay area and I am headed out for a visit in a couple of weeks. Though I've usually used my trips to see her as a recovery, we are thinking of renting bikes this time. As a former full time racer (what do they call it . . . pro cat 1 , I've traveled a bunch and do have a bike box, but as this is a short trip and I don't want to pay for it, I am thinking of renting . . .

I've searched yelp and google, but have not found what I am looking for . . . 

As stated, I used to race at a very high level. After an injury kept me off the bike for 5 years, I am going to race again this year. I would bring my helmet, pedals, shoes, and kit. 
I'd like to rent a pretty high end bike, but doesn't have to be all carbon, record etc . .  But something that is fun to ride (for my level) and decends well.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Check out Silicon Valley Cycling Center,
I think they have look carbon bikes.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

In general Blazing Saddles is the last place that I'd recommend. However, they have a shop on Columbus Ave in San Francisco that is quite good. I've used them twice so far. Each time they had relatively high end bikes, they were well maintained, and the guys running the shop were clearly into cycling.

http://www.blazingsaddles.com/display.aspx?pageid=71

That being said, the other BS branches should be avoided at all costs.

FWIW, I've mapped out a bunch of rides in the area that might be interesting,
http://www.bikely.com/listpaths/by/BuenosAires


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

I was recently shopping for some running shoes at a store in Campbell. In the same parking lot was a new bike store called Tread...they had a bunch of bikes in the parking lot with a big sign, "Rentals". I know they carry higher end Scott bikes, but can't tell you more than that. I just noticed it was a very nice looking store and pretty good in size. Good luck!


----------



## DMH1721 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated. I'll let you know how it works out!


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

It's a little known fact, but the Sports Basement location at the Presidio rents bikes. I forget the brands, but I recall them being pretty decent road bikes, not the usual cruisers you get at Blazing Saddles. 

Also, call Pacific Bikes in SF - they used to rent pretty decent Giants, among others.


----------

